# GT5000 Hour Meter Hookup



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

I think I read elsewhere on this forum about the GT series of tractors having a blue and black wire with a pigtail at the end that is used to run the hour meter on those tractors that are so equipped.

My tractor does not have one and I will be adding one to it. Can I just use those two wires mentioned above to connect, or are those only for a certain hour meter?

I am getting the flush mount meter from Northern Tool, and am wondering if I can just use the factory supplied wires or not.

Thanks for your help ahead of time!!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's how I wired mine.

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/Argee/My%20Tractors/Picture001.jpg>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The black and blue wires will have a jumper like this attached to them.

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/Argee/My%20Tractors/Picture003.jpg?SSImageQuality=Full>


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Is your meter the one from Northern Tools or does it really make a difference with those two wires? I am assuming that the blue one is carrying your current and black is your ground?

Also, I wonder what the other "holes" are in that dashboard on the left and right sides of the dash?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 911radioman _
> *Is your meter the one from Northern Tools or does it really make a difference with those two wires? I am assuming that the blue one is carrying your current and black is your ground?
> 
> Also, I wonder what the other "holes" are in that dashboard on the left and right sides of the dash? *


I bought my meter over ebay...You are correct, blue is hot and black is ground.

The other holes are for idiot lites in a different application.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I bought my meter over ebay...You are correct, blue is hot and black is ground.
> 
> The other holes are for idiot lites in a different application. *


Thanks a million, Randy! Got word this afternoon the baby is going to be delivered tomorrow between 3:45 and 5:45. Guess I better have the digital camera ready to go!


----------

